# Kayaker death Near Marble



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Any beta on this unfortunate death?
Somewhere on the Crystal near Marble.


----------



## JulieAlbrecht (May 18, 2005)

*Bogan Canyon*

Bogan Canyon. Yesterday afternoon. REcovery efffort today.


----------

